# Anyone with high Prolactin levels?



## MARIA218 (May 9, 2013)

hi ladies.

does anyone have high prolactin levels? ive had bloods done 3 times now
and my prolactin levels are all over the place first time it was
600 ( which was slightly high to the normal levels) then the second test
said my levels were 240 which was perfectly normal and the third time the 
levels shot up to 1200??   im really confused. 
im desparate for a baby.. i dont know if its the prolactin levels
that is stopping me concieve or something else? please help
any advice 

appriciate any replies


----------



## Vickytick (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes I've got high prolactin and take Bromocriptine to regulate it. Within 2 cycles of starting it I got pg unfortunately I mc but for an unrelated reason. Without it I don't ovulate or rarely. This will stop you conceiving as my endocrinologist tells me with high prolactin your body already thinks its pg so stops you getting pg. mine were over 1000 each time BUT stress can cause the levels to fluctuate.

Good luck


----------



## Tinks27 (May 31, 2011)

My prolactin came back slightly raised (wasn't tested again) and they did tell me it could cause problems but if you're ovulating then it shouldn't be causing any trouble with TTC


----------

